# Tell us how smart your poodle is!



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Bug tells me when something in the house isn't right. He barked at the AC unit when it froze up. When I fussed at him for barking, he continued to run to me, run back to it bark, then come to me again. I finally figured out what he was trying to tell me (I never claim to be as smart as my dogs lol).

He told me about the roof leak by jumping on the bed and barking at the ceiling. He also comes to find me when the washing machine is unbalanced. 

When the heater vents weren't working, he fussed at them, too. Took me a bit to figure out that half of them weren't working. Then, as I was under the house trying to patch the duct work back together - he 'talked' to me through the airvent (that was LOUD! lol)

He knows my work schedule now and can tell when I'm leaving to take my daughter to school and insists on going, too, but when I leave for work, he quietly comes up for his good bye kiss, then pouts in the living room. (I finally figured out that he was manipulating me when I felt badly for leaving him, only to realize that I'd forgotten something and went back inside - he had somehow managed to get himself up on the shelf I feed the cat on and was happily cleaning the bowl. Brat!) The look on his face was priceless. I swear I could see him think 'Busted!'

He has also 'adopted' some pups I was bottle raising and taught them the tricks and rules of the house, played with them, guarded them from the other dogs and even helped clean them and allowed them to nurse and cuddle with him. Then, unfortunately, he taught them how to stalk and chase the poor cat. lol She needed the exercise anyway! 

Oh, he also likes to wait until I'm asleep, then he stashes his favorite bones (including the ones he steals from the other dogs) under the blanket and snugged up to me. I don't know if they are gifts or if he's using me to guard them from the others. lol (Kind of icky and funny at the same time.) Oh, and we have a bedtime ritual that he invented. When he sees me heading to bed, he jumps up and poses prettily on the pillows. I then take the blanket and toss it over him so we can wrestle through it. (It's 'Poodle Burrito' time!) He's also been known to burrow under the pillows to pretend to hide. 

He's figured out how to annoy the parrot so she'll throw food at him - he likes peanuts. And he's got the 'I'm so pitiful, why don't you love me?' thing down to an artform!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I know my Molly is smart, but what I love most is her 'empathy'! I sometimes look at her and catch her staring at me! I can almost see her brain working out what my disposition is...if I am not feeling well she is quiet & gentle. If it's a good day she's rowdy & playful and will bring me a tug toy! She also hides her treats for later and always remembers where they are.......even days later! (Even outside)


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Lately I've been loving the subtle signs of their intelligence; for example, one of my children complains to me, I can't find my shooooooe! (the dogs' eyeballs dart over to the shoes quickly and then back to us). I say to the child, did you leave it outside? (the dogs' eyeballs dart to the back door, then back to us.) I love how they pick up on words and you KNOW they understand part of the conversation at least


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

Indiana said:


> Lately I've been loving the subtle signs of their intelligence; for example, one of my children complains to me, I can't find my shooooooe! (the dogs' eyeballs dart over to the shoes quickly and then back to us). I say to the child, did you leave it outside? (the dogs' eyeballs dart to the back door, then back to us.) I love how they pick up on words and you KNOW they understand part of the conversation at least





So true! Trev's ears go up when he hears a word he recognizes...outside, walk, cookie, etc. 

Bug is one smart cookie BorderKelpie....it's amazing how he knows when things are wrong! You have your own personal alarm system.  

MollyMuima, that's so swee Molly is that way.  Mine are sometimes lol...depends on how they feel too!


----------



## dcyk (Nov 30, 2011)

In the morning, after i fed him at 630am, I will usually have the flourescant light on, he will find the darkest shaded place to sleep, he never used to do this, now he will hide under tables to sleep. 

Else he will be just enjoying my water pillow on my chair.


----------



## bellalisa (Oct 13, 2012)

They definitely can pick out words. My little poodle is afraid of the fly swatter and I realized all I have to do is SAY fly swatter and he tucks his tail and runs out of the room! They also do know by clothes when they are not allowed to come. We never take the dogs biking with us and whenever I have on bike clothes they don't even attempt to ask to come. 
I have an alarm for when I have to pick up my son at his program and I always take the dogs when I go there and now they hear the alarm and start jumping up and down and running to the car! 


Apparently dogs observe us all day long so they can tell by our subtle cues what we are about to do. Human beings do not observe other human beings in the same way dogs do- that would be creepy...


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

He agreed to come and live with me! Pretty smart if you ask me. Lol.


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

Liljaker - smart or LUCKY? 
Lily is perfect going into her crate Mon - Friday, but she knows when it's the weekend and is not happy about going into her crate because she knows we're not going to work. I even try to fool her (yes, I try to fool my dog so as not to upset her). I will set my alarm, go thru my identical ritual in the morning, but SOMEHOW she knows, LOL! My husband thinks it's because of him - he puts on "work clothes" during the week and she can smell that. So many things they do that are amazing for "just a dog". :alberteinstein:


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

liljaker said:


> He agreed to come and live with me! Pretty smart if you ask me. Lol.


Actually, I am the lucky one truth be told. When I lost my Jake last year I started looking for young adults from reputable mini breeders and found Sunny's breeder. She had a couple adults she wanted to rehome but Sunny was not one of them. After we got to know each other and she heard about my beloved Jake she said, you know, I have a mini boy I started to show but never finished, and was not ready to rehome him, but honestly, it sounds like you two were made for each other. And, that is how I got my Sunny!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Lily's Mom --- Sorry, I actually meant to include your post in the quote, not mine -- goofed.


----------

